# Natural History Museum of Sugar--San Diego



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

If you live in or around Southern California, please go enjoy this for me!

http://www.sugarmuseum.org/index.html

They currently are developing a permanent home, but exhibitions are located throughout the San Diego Area.


----------

